# GTiR ITBs on an S14?



## tickford (Dec 23, 2004)

Hey guys, i found this question on another forum, and id really like to know the answer to it. Hoping you guys can help.

:

I have a pretty well modded (UK) S14, (running a T34 .63 a/r turbo currently), 
I am considering fitting a GTiR plenum and throttle bodies, which I recently obtained from a salvage car. This will (I hope) be set up using my LINK plus standalone (using MAP sensor). 

(I plan to have the plenum/throttle pipes cut, spun round, and re-welded so that the inlet faces in right direction for the S14 piping) 

so.. 

Has anyone got any knowledge or experience of such a thing being done? 

Does anyone know if the the inlet flange on the GTiR plenum will match up with the head ports, bolt holes, etc.. on the S14 head?? 

thanks


----------

